# Do You Have A Favorite Place To Go When You Need To Escape?



## SAS Admin (May 28, 2012)

Do you have a favorite place to go when you need to escape from everyone and everything for a bit?

~ Glen Community Support


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Um, yeah.....my room. My only safe haven.


----------



## indiscipline (May 24, 2015)

The cinema, preferably alone. I haven't been there for a while but I used to go quite often, I love zoning out in there for a couple of hours. Cinemas are sentimental for me somehow. The smell of popcorn reminds me of childhood~


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

i miss my bed ;-;


----------



## jlitzenb (Oct 16, 2008)

My favorite place is my living room. It has most everything I need.


----------



## quesara (Jul 25, 2015)

I like to take a hike, literally.


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

Up on the hills, on wheels not feet.


----------



## DNO103 (Jun 18, 2015)

To the park and sit in front of the lake
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I usually go to a happy place in my mind and immerse myself in daydreams. Other than that, my car. My car is the only place I have to myself.


----------



## Mchloe (Jul 23, 2015)

Definitely my bedroom


----------



## StoneWhet (Oct 30, 2012)

Usually it's the internet, I look for information, educate and entertain myself. I've been playing World of Warcraft, etc.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

The pond I usually fish regularly.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*My home yard*

has a lot of cats.

They're not dirty.
Nice to be clung to by paws, claws & teeth

sunlight

3 rivers with waterfowl to play with

gym
or bike in countryside
away from gaze of public in malls

pub with friends
returning home is more comfy intoxicated & remembering conversation


----------



## Wldsmnth (Aug 27, 2006)

House


----------



## Agricola (Feb 20, 2015)

My local forest preserve.


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

The river. There are a couple of semi secluded jetties and parks I go to.I find observing and appreciating natural beauty has powerful calming effects.

I'm not a hippie or outdoorsy type and I always thought it was a silly cliche - "finding serenity in nature." But there is *some *truth in it. Maybe nature reminds us how small and insignificant we are - and by extension how insignificant whatever crap we're stressing about is, too.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

bed


----------



## Peighton (Jun 12, 2015)

Any opened space that has little to no people/overly friendly people.


----------



## Harmeulius (Jun 24, 2013)

Virtual worlds in video games mostly. 

But about 2 kilometers from my house there is a forest. I go there a lot, walk as deep into the forest as I can, where there are no sounds from passing cars (there is a busy road near the edge of the forest) and I rarely see anybody. I really like the quietness.


----------



## Theresa Ann (Jun 13, 2014)

My room, when its cold outside I typically spend time outside writing or reading. It's nice to get away from time to time.


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

If I'm really desperate to get out I go to the graveyard and visit my dad's grave


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

The car.


----------



## MaePa (Jul 1, 2015)

I go to my bed because it's the most comfortable place for me in general, but definitely to take refuge. But a place to escape? I'm not sure. I know it's nice to get out of the house on my own and just do whatever -- get a cozy eat, enjoy scenery, take in the local culture, etc.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Coffee shops. Friendly, casual atmosphere.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

The airport...with a ticket to anywhere :b

Other than that, the car itself is my escape. Put me on the highway and I'm happy.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

Hiking and the car


----------



## gelpen (Feb 23, 2012)

A park I started going to in 2002. It sits in the middle of an old neighborhood. Most of the people living in these homes keep to themselves. There are people that walk at the park during the week, so I wear my sunglasses and listen to music. It helps a lot not to get distracted. Other than that, need to find more places.


----------



## Boertjie (Aug 7, 2014)

My place to escape is taking a walk on the outskirts of town, where there is nothing but silent wide open spaces.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

My balcony from my bedroom. Very nice calm mild nights in the summer right now to sit out. 

I use to sit in my car the middle of the night in my old place, stare out into the nice night view as it faces a shoreline and listen to my mp3 player. I can't do that in my new place now since the street where my car is usually parked has a huge slope towards the curb, so it hurts my back to sit in my car for too long with my car tilting to the side.


----------



## HALover9000 (Jun 12, 2015)

My car. I'll just go for a drive somewhere and sit in my car for a while


----------



## chrislostinspace (Aug 12, 2014)

Summer holiday home in the middle of nowhere close to our main home. The real sense of freedom...


----------



## dodecahedron (May 23, 2015)

I like to go hiking. Preferably someplace where it's oppressively hot with full sun exposure. I love rolling hills with golden dead grass as far as the eye can see.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

Sexy land in my head.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

I used to go by a small pond miles away my house to relax and just be. Haven't been there in years


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

My car

If I ever need true time alone, I'll just get in my car and drive north to the quiet, rural areas with 2-lane highways and beautiful scenery. I've only needed to do that a few times, but each drive was worth it.


----------

